
Tell HN: Come join HN discord chat, get to know likeminded people, make friends - rayalez
Hey, everyone!<p>I love hanging out here on HN, so many awesome, smart, and creative people to talk to. But over the years, I haven&#x27;t made a single personal connection, there&#x27;s no one in this community that I know by name.<p>There aren&#x27;t a lot of likeminded people where I live (and I have trouble making real life friends because of health and social anxiety reasons), but I think it would be pretty cool to get to know someone online.<p>I&#x27;ve been playing a lot of DnD (and doing some improv) over discord recently, and that really helped me to meet some awesome people, talking on discord really encourages people to get to know each other and make more personal connections.<p>I think it would be cool to have such community for HN users, a nice place to talk about startups, coding, tech, side projects, scifi, etc, make friends, share experience and advice, stuff like that. This works extremely well for DnD and Improv, it should probably work well for HN too.<p>If you&#x27;re interested in this, I&#x27;ve just created a discord server:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discord.gg&#x2F;akEzukp<p>Come join it, let&#x27;s hang out!
======
altairiumblue
That's a cool idea. Just yesterday I posted a thread about finding
Discord/Slack groups and it didn't even occur to me that I can start one.

However, my impression is still that these groups quickly degenerate into a
mix of silence and occasional self-promotion. Any thoughts?

~~~
rayalez
To avoid self promotion, there just has to be good moderation, clear rules,
and perhaps a #show-hn channel.

The silence will depend on how many people will join and how interested they
are.

Some DnD groups become extremely active and take off, others eventually become
silent and stop playing. As far as I can tell, the only way to know is to try
and see if this works or not.

------
0xBE5A
Just mentioning The Coding Den which has over 9k users, might be interesting
as well :) [https://discord.gg/code](https://discord.gg/code)

(Not trying to promote btw, it's not my server)

